# The Newest Eye Candy Plastics from Micro Spoons & Jigs coming to Sportsmen's Direct



## raisinrat

Sportsmen's Direct will be adding MicroSpoons & Jig's latest additions including the Domination Fry to their already extensive line up of Candy Plastics, which includes the exclusive and proven Fat Head Fry, STB Magnum and STB Magnum Swimmer.

Stop in and see what all the hype is about. 

*This are going to be HOT this winter!!!*









*SDI exclusives*
These where Hot during the Winter we couldn't get them in fast enough!









Here is the Hot STB Mag's from the Walleye Jigging Season!


----------



## mcfish

Those look fantastic. Any thoughts on offering an assorted color package of the fry?

Also, I couldn't find the length of the fry on your website.


----------



## raisinrat

mcfish said:


> Those look fantastic. Any thoughts on offering an assorted color package of the fry?
> 
> Also, I couldn't find the length of the fry on your website.


The Fathead Fry 1 1/4 inches... they are deadly little baits. For me they produced better last winter then Ken's Spoon type baits for Perch.

The new Domination Fry will be 1inch.


----------



## Outdoorsman17

Sweet


----------



## raisinrat

Here is a sneak peek at some of the Glow Colors in the New "Domination Fry" from Micro Spoons and Jigs.Looks like end of September they will be in our store. We are excited for the newest addition to the Eye Candy Line-UP.


----------



## raisinrat

The some of the new Domination Fry from MicroSpoons & Jig's have shown up at the store they are going on the pegs tonight so you guys can get at them in the morning!


----------

